# bora TDI engine bay



## BassBora (Jul 22, 2013)

hey

ok engine bay really needs a good clean if i use pressure wash it after leaving something on it to take up and loosen all the crap what bits do i need to cover and or avoid washing with it?

cheers
paul


----------



## DanN92 (Nov 16, 2010)

I would advise covering battery terminals, starter motor and alternator, anything really that you wouldn't want water getting into just to be on the safe side

Also use a pressure washer on a pretty low pressure, spray whole bay with an APC such as AS G101, agitate if necessary and rinse thoroughly before letting dry and dressing with something like Aerospace 303 or AS Finish


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

generally the pd engine is bomb proof anything electrical spray wd40 on them and wrap them up with a carrier bag foil or cling film,avoid wetting the sound proofing on the underside of the bonnet.

I drive a bora 1.9 130bhp standard no mods.


----------



## BassBora (Jul 22, 2013)

suspal said:


> generally the pd engine is bomb proof anything electrical spray wd40 on them and wrap them up with a carrier bag foil or cling film,avoid wetting the sound proofing on the underside of the bonnet.
> 
> I drive a bora 1.9 130bhp standard no mods.


mines the PD100 but ive got 2.5" straight pipe and pipercross panel filter. and a custom 210amp alternator with adjustable regulator

i took the sound deadening off lol


----------



## supermat (May 28, 2014)

I've got the 130 bora  awesome car!


----------



## Alan16ac (Jul 28, 2011)

Sorry no advice on pressure washing. But I have a 130 Superb and a 130 Fabia VRS, bloody awesome engine!


----------

